# KDE 3.5 ohne artsd oder besser mit

## Tinitus

Hallo,

irgendwo habe ich mal gefunden, daß man den artsd einsparen kann, weil er immer wieder Probleme macht. Ist das mit KDE 3.5 empfehlenswert?

G. R.

----------

## Hilefoks

Ja, arts kann man sich sparen. Ich habe in meinem KDE 3.4 ebenfalls kein arts.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ja, arts kann man sich sparen. Ich habe in meinem KDE 3.4 ebenfalls kein arts.

 

Kannst Du noch einen Tipp geben auf was man achten muß bzw. wie das am Besten geht?

G. R.

----------

## Lenz

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Ja, arts kann man sich sparen. Ich habe in meinem KDE 3.4 ebenfalls kein arts.

 

Hab's mir jetzt auch ohne arts gebaut, leider gehen nun die Systemsounds nicht mehr. Ist das normal? Außerdem lassen sich leider nützliche Pakete wie metabar und kickpim trotz Useflag-Schalter "-arts" nicht mit diesem bauen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir KDE 3.5 sehr gut. Vor allem kommt es mir so vor als wäre es wieder einen Tick schneller geworden.

----------

## DocterD

Systemsounds gehen auch mit Arts. Einfach im Systemnotify Menü einen externen Player wie z.B. Sox angeben.

Ich habe mit Arts kompiliert aber es abgeschaltet, weil ohne Arts die Video Preview nicht funktioniert

----------

## tango

Vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber woher nehmt ihr dann den Sound ?

Ich kann bei Alsa immer nur eine Soundquelle aktiviert haben..

tango

----------

## Lenz

Das hängt von der Soundkarte ab. Meine Soundblaster Live! kann Hardware-Mixing, da geht das auch ohne aRts. Bei billigeren Karten (vor allem On-Board-Chips) ist dies nicht möglich, da brauchst du einen Sound-Daemon. Muss aber nicht unbedingt aRts sein.

----------

## tango

Ok das mit dem Hardware Mixing war mir bereits bekannt.

Leider hat man da nicht so viel Auswahl, bin auch mit artsd sehr zufrieden.

tango

----------

## Hilefoks

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Bei billigeren Karten (vor allem On-Board-Chips) ist dies nicht möglich, da brauchst du einen Sound-Daemon. Muss aber nicht unbedingt aRts sein.

 

Das ist so nicht ganz war. Es stimmt zwar das wirklich billige Karten kein Hardware-Mixing unterstützen. Allerdings tun dies die meisten heute verbauten Chips auf Motherboards schon. Ich habe z.B. u.A. ein Nforce2 Ultra Board und dort funktioniert es auch ohne Sound-Daemon wunderbar.

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## energyman76b

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Das hängt von der Soundkarte ab. Meine Soundblaster Live! kann Hardware-Mixing, da geht das auch ohne aRts. Bei billigeren Karten (vor allem On-Board-Chips) ist dies nicht möglich, da brauchst du einen Sound-Daemon. Muss aber nicht unbedingt aRts sein.

 

das stimmt nicht. Wenn die billigen Teile von alsa ordentlich unterstützt werden, kann dmix das Mixen übernehmen.

Kurz gesagt: sound-daemonen aller Art sind überflüssig wie ein Kropf und hätten nie geschrieben werden sollen - dann wäre die Welt ein schönerer Ort.

----------

## Hilefoks

@energyman76b: wie recht du hast: Dmix! Allerdings hast du unrecht damit das Sound-Daemons unsinnig sind. Speziell Arts bietet einiges an Mehrwert - wie der Name Analog Realtime Synthesizer auch schon verdeutlicht. Natürlich sind solche Funktionen für einen Otto-Normal User weniger von Interesse - der Musiker unter den KDE-Anwendern wird sich aber freuen.  :Wink: 

aRts Projekt Page

Mfg Hilefoks

----------

## energyman76b

Hi,

für einige mag arts ja wirklich was bringen.

Aber in all den Jahren, die ich KDE benutzte, hat mich arts nur genervt und für Ärger gesorgt (und in den schwachen Momenten in denen esd lief, war es nicht viel besser).

Für Ottonormalverbraucher wäre ein Abschied von den sound-Dämonen wohl mehr als erleichternd - und wer sie wirklich will, soll sie halt installieren.

Nur das man bisher mehr oder minder gezwungen war, sie zu installieren, hat mich mehr als genervt. Und auch wenn KDE ohne arts prima läuft - die fehlenden Video-Vorschaubildchen sind schon schade. Hoffentlich tut sich da noch was.

----------

## UTgamer

artsd war auch einer meiner Hauptgründe auf Fluxbox umzusteigen. Von dort kann ich dann die KDE-Tools ja auch verwenden. Mit meiner Audigy2 ZS die HW-Mixing unterstützt bin ich ganz zufrieden, sie könnte aber besser laufen wenn alsa mehr als 1 dsp device einrichten würde, weil die Karte 32 DSP devices anbietet. Also 2* Mikroeingänge nutzen (1 * Teamspeak und gleichzeitig Skype oder ein weiteres mal Teamspeak).

----------

## furanku

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> für einige mag arts ja wirklich was bringen.
> 
> Aber in all den Jahren, die ich KDE benutzte, hat mich arts nur genervt und für Ärger gesorgt (und in den schwachen Momenten in denen esd lief, war es nicht viel besser).
> ...

 

Au contraire! Ich gebe Dir zwar Recht das aRTs die meiste Zeit mehr genervt als genutzt hat, aber auch in KDE4 wird es wieder ein Multimedia Framework geben und auch dieses wird wieder nicht alle Benutzer glücklich machen.  Einerseits muß es für KDE Anwendungen ein einheitliches API geben, das den Sound an den darunterliegenden Layer weiterreicht, sei es nun gstreamer, xine, jack, NMM, Helix ... es kann doch nicht im Sinne das Benutzers sein wenn das eine Programm nur mit gstreamer läuft, das andere nur mit aKode. Diese Layer haben aber alle unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile, NMM ist z.B. in Hinblick auf völlige Netzwerktransparenz entwickelt worden und kann Dir daher schlecht geringe Latenzzeiten garantieren, hier glänzt wieder jack. Auch unter Windows z.B. gibt es verschiedene Audiotreiber Architekturen, je nach Anwendungszweck.

Das neue Multimedia Frameset für KDE 4 ist allerdings noch in Diskussion, im Augenblick scheinen die Entwickler KDEMM zu bevorzugen (SUSE hat das in V10 sogar für die 3er KDE Serie zurückportiert), welches nach den Erfahrungen mit aRTs nicht viel mehr als eine dünne Wrapper Library für das darunterliegende Soundsystem ist und weit weniger ehrgeizig als aRTs konzipiert wurde. Aber bis KDE4 herauskommt wird es noch so einige Diskusionen über das Multimedia Framework geben.

----------

## a.forlorn

 *tango wrote:*   

> Vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber woher nehmt ihr dann den Sound ?
> 
> Ich kann bei Alsa immer nur eine Soundquelle aktiviert haben..
> 
> tango

 

Gute Frage. Hab auch mal als player sox angegeben (/usr/bin/sox) aber trotzdem habe ich keinen ton.  :Sad: 

----------

## energyman76b

 *furanku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Au contraire! Ich gebe Dir zwar Recht das aRTs die meiste Zeit mehr genervt als genutzt hat, aber auch in KDE4 wird es wieder ein Multimedia Framework geben und auch dieses wird wieder nicht alle Benutzer glücklich machen.  Einerseits muß es für KDE Anwendungen ein einheitliches API geben, das den Sound an den darunterliegenden Layer weiterreicht, sei es nun gstreamer, xine, jack, NMM, Helix ... 

 

warum nicht direkt auf alsa aufsetzten?

Das ist eine API, es ist direkt, stört niemanden und die Latenzzeiten wären auch niedrig.

Und das allerbeste: man muß nicht erst einen nervenden Sounddämon töten, um mal gepflegt ein Spielchen zu wagen.

----------

## Hilefoks

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> warum nicht direkt auf alsa aufsetzten?

 

Weil Alsa zum einen nicht auf allen Systemen zur Verfügung steht, zum anderen auch nicht jeder Alsa nutzt. 

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und das allerbeste: man muß nicht erst einen nervenden Sounddämon töten, um mal gepflegt ein Spielchen zu wagen.

 

Das musste unter Arts früher auch schon nicht.

----------

## energyman76b

oh doch, das mußte ich. Mehr als einmal.

Und alsa wird unter linux früher oder später die einzige Wahl sein - oss ist auf dem besten Wege aus dem Kernel zu fliegen.

Und dann?

Und was andere Systeme angeht: gut, sie haben kein ALSA. Aber sie werden trotzdem irgendeine 'native' Geräuschschnittstelle haben. Schließlich muß ja auch arts mit irgendwas kommunizieren, nicht wahr?

Warum also nicht diese (aus meiner Sicht) widerwärtig nervende Zwischenschicht wegfallen lassen?

----------

## Hilefoks

 *energyman76b wrote:*   

> Und was andere Systeme angeht: gut, sie haben kein ALSA. Aber sie werden trotzdem irgendeine 'native' Geräuschschnittstelle haben. Schließlich muß ja auch arts mit irgendwas kommunizieren, nicht wahr?

 

Richtig, - aber es ist ja einfacher einen Sound-Daemon (Ab KDE 4 ist das ja auch nicht mehr Arts sondern eher ein Sound-Wrapper) anzupassen als alle Programme die eine Sound-Ausgabe haben.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *tango wrote:*   Vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber woher nehmt ihr dann den Sound ?
> 
> Ich kann bei Alsa immer nur eine Soundquelle aktiviert haben..
> 
> tango 
> ...

 

jo, ich probier seit rc1 jetzt auch mal ohne arts (wieder mal).

schaut soweit gut aus. xine, amarok etc laufen gut nebeneinander.

für kde hab "play" angegeben (hab auch sox, mplayer etc. probiert - konsole funktioniert, aber in kde nicht), aber kein sound is zu hören ;(

 hat jmd. eine idee? (- hilefolks?)

cheers

----------

## boris64

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab's mir jetzt auch ohne arts gebaut, leider gehen nun die Systemsounds nicht mehr. Ist das normal?

 

Tipp: Bau kdelibs mit USE="arts" (so doof das auch klingen mag) und die Systemsounds

funktionieren wieder, wenn du einen extra Abspielprogramm a la Sox etc. einträgst  :Smile: 

----------

## Lenz

 *a.forlorn wrote:*   

>  *tango wrote:*   Vielleicht eine blöde Frage aber woher nehmt ihr dann den Sound ?
> 
> Ich kann bei Alsa immer nur eine Soundquelle aktiviert haben..
> 
> tango 
> ...

 

Probier's mal mit playsound, das funktioniert bei mir gut.

----------

## a.forlorn

Nach etlichen Tests klappt alsaplayer bei mir.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## tam

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Hab's mir jetzt auch ohne arts gebaut, leider gehen nun die Systemsounds nicht mehr. Ist das normal?

 

Scheint so - war bei mir auch. Ich habe mit +arts kompliert aber den artsd nicht laufen.

----------

## boris64

siehe auch mein Post oben(...) 

oder gleich den dazu gehörigen Bugreport...

----------

